# something different



## farmdog (Jun 15, 2005)

hey did a big no wait HUGE camping fishing hunting long weekender and we were specificially after these fellas, unfortuntaly we only got 2 keepers, but did get muddy and bogged and shot a few birds.
But we did some solid drinking while up :lol:


----------



## farmdog (Jun 15, 2005)

more pics to follow cause I haven't worked out how to post multiple pics in each post yet
cooked and sized for the average joe


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 15, 2005)

beaudiful farmdog,next time you go ill pack the camper and join you.
just got my boy his junior shooters licence,lol, ,lol....didnt get to messy i hope :wink:


----------



## farmdog (Jun 15, 2005)

boys will go crazy when alcohol is concerned hope that no one was offended by the pic wrong photo


----------



## farmdog (Jun 15, 2005)

more


----------



## farmdog (Jun 15, 2005)

last for now


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 15, 2005)

What BIRDS did you shoot?


----------



## westhamsc (Jun 15, 2005)

and on what date farmmutt :evil:


----------



## farmdog (Jun 15, 2005)

ducks matey ducks ok another pic for you


----------



## farmdog (Jun 15, 2005)

last days of duck season you goose, I'm responsible gun owner and recreational shooter I always do the right thing no bull mate no bull


----------



## westhamsc (Jun 15, 2005)

ya better be


----------



## NoOne (Jun 15, 2005)

What do you do with the ducks?
We all think you are a big man now, posting up pics of yourself posing with a shotgun and dead birds at your feet. Oh, and not to mention the drunk people and sparklers lol :lol:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 15, 2005)

> Oh, and not to mention the drunk people and sparklers lol


yeh,wheres the real fireworks man,pffftt sparklers,lol


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 15, 2005)

What species of Duck are they Mutt?


----------



## farmdog (Jun 15, 2005)

> yeh,wheres the real fireworks man,pffftt sparklers,lol


alcohol and pyrotechnic not the best combination that I know off


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 15, 2005)

Get any turtles while you were there ?


----------



## farmdog (Jun 15, 2005)

> What species of Duck are they Mutt?


ok specifics now huh alrighty you got 1 Black duck 2 Grey teal and 3 wood duck


----------



## farmdog (Jun 15, 2005)

no turtles did no herping too cold and too drunk


----------



## westhamsc (Jun 15, 2005)

> no turtles did no herping too cold and too drunk


not too drunk to shoot a gun you ****ing idiot


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 15, 2005)

Drunk farm dog with a gun, good combo  And could I have Scientific Duck names please ?


----------



## farmdog (Jun 15, 2005)

yeah you would like that wouldn't you africanasktomanyquestions


----------



## farmdog (Jun 15, 2005)

> not too drunk to shoot a gun you [edited bad language - DON'T DO THIS AGAIN - LAST WARNING] idiot


mate was sober as I'am not that stupid you bloody moron


----------



## Dicco (Jun 15, 2005)

Ha ha Phil very funny :roll:


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 15, 2005)

Indeed I would my dear mongrel  Otherwise I would not have asked  I like to be able to identify the species that my fellow herpers are helping to wipe out


----------



## TLC (Jun 15, 2005)

Scientific names : - Biology Professor 'Donald Duck' and Lab Assistant 'Daisy Duck'


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 15, 2005)

i just want to wipe out the foxes and the wascally wabbits,and i shoot the clay discs (i specially hate those}  
i dont eat duck so i dont bother shooting it  
kill the ferals


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 15, 2005)

Roflmbao TLC, I think you meen Ex-Donald and Ex-Daisy  lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2005)

africancichlidau said:


> Get any turtles while you were there ?



Liberated Lynch mob is re-forming, please send applications to www.blahblahblah.com


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 15, 2005)

With you all the way SSSSnakeman


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 15, 2005)

That link doesn't work Admin - Lover


----------



## NoOne (Jun 15, 2005)

Afro makes me laugh :lol:


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 15, 2005)

Why thank you Dugga, I try


----------



## BROWNS (Jun 15, 2005)

Mate couldn't give a toss if duck season or not,shooting birds for fun and supposedly being an animal lover you suck!!!.Do you eat these ducks?

Yep shoot ferals etc but native birds :roll: :evil:


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 15, 2005)

Thank you Browns


----------



## farmdog (Jun 15, 2005)

> Mate couldn't give a toss if duck season or not,shooting birds for fun and supposedly being an animal lover you suck!!!.Do you eat these ducks?


yep I suck as animal lover, I do eat the ducks, but however do make a huge dint in the feral cat, fox, rabbits and occasional feral dog population


----------



## NoOne (Jun 15, 2005)

you really gonna eat all those ducks? Honestly, what did you expect posting pics on that here? Especially you posing with a gun over them, and boasting you were hitting the booze hard all weekend?

It's really sad reflection on you.....keep it for a redneck website or the like.

-Naomi


----------



## westhamsc (Jun 15, 2005)

> It's really sad reflection on you.....keep it for a redneck website or the like.
> 
> -Naomi



you go girl
i think i'm in love


----------



## BROWNS (Jun 15, 2005)

This is the only way native birds should die,natures way!!!


----------



## westhamsc (Jun 15, 2005)

i love that pic


----------



## BROWNS (Jun 15, 2005)

Oh i must state i didn't take the pic and the snake's not mine and neither is the lorikeet :lol:


----------



## farmdog (Jun 15, 2005)

> you really gonna eat all those ducks? Honestly, what did you expect posting pics on that here? Especially you posing with a gun over them, and boasting you were hitting the booze hard all weekend?
> 
> It's really sad reflection on you.....keep it for a redneck website or the like.
> 
> -Naomi



sweetie not gloating or something like that, but what would you expected from 8 guys to do drink softdrink and knit scarfs, cmon you would know better that when the missus is not around the boys will play *L*, but those ducks are all but eaten already,


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 15, 2005)

He's only giving it a hug BRowns


----------



## NoOne (Jun 15, 2005)

hahaha, you got a missus? Why you always offering Bex a lift? :lol:


----------



## westhamsc (Jun 15, 2005)

> Why you always offering Bex a lift?


lmfao
sorry bex have a good wedding with out farmmutt


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 15, 2005)

africancichlidau said:


> What species of Duck are they Mutt?


The only ones he was shooting was a couple of Musk Ducks (Biziura lobata) and the odd Freckled Duck (Stictonetta naevosa) Africanfishcooker :wink:

Seriously, I don't have a probem with Dan shooting them as long as he eats what he kills. There is a massive difference with shooting stuff simply for the hell of it, and shooting things efficiently and humanely for the sake of using it for the purpose of food. Personally, you guys need to get out a bit more!! Next, you'll be wanting to ban fishing because it's inhumane dragging some poor creature out of the sea my its mouth with a hook :roll: You have to draw the line somewhere! Considering he's taking out feral cats and foxes at the same time, you might actually find he's saving more ducks than he's shooting! :? Think, think before flappin' the trap! :twisted:


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 15, 2005)

Native is the word here I think? Plenty of ferals around for shooting.


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 15, 2005)

I've never tried roasted fox or pan fried cat before :lol: You might be onto something though  hehehe


----------



## peterescue (Jun 15, 2005)

Ive had fox pie and Ive eaten the odd............ oh never mind


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 15, 2005)

Too true Peter, feral cat has a gamey but nice taste when cooked and Fox is almost as good as Grey Roo. Even rat has a decent flavour if cooked properly.
Don't worry mate, YOUR meaning wasn't lost on me


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 15, 2005)

hahaha - seriously though, if we're talking natives, then what do people think of eating kangaroo? My good I love a good roo steak on the Weber  I'm also very partial to a Red Duck curry hehee, I'm not trying to get people offside (yes I am ) but I'm just trying to join the dots that's all :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2005)

Any wild boars out there Farmdog? 

Looks like an awesome weekend away you had!


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2005)

moosenoose said:


> hahaha - seriously though, if we're talking natives, then what do people think of eating kangaroo? My good I love a good roo steak on the Weber  I'm also very partial to a Red Duck curry hehee, I'm not trying to get people offside (yes I am ) but I'm just trying to join the dots that's all :wink:



Pretty much spot on mate!!! When actually slayed for consumption i dont see the difference between roos, emu or ducks!! 

Arent we the only country in the world to eat their national emblem?? (crest...whatever that badge thingy is) LOL


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 15, 2005)

Happy with both those feeds MOosey, but I do believe that BBQ'd Roo is a waste of good meat and Currying duck just kills the taste. Cat is good on the barbie, fox has to be oven or hungy, (sp), cooked and rat is good any way you like, it is a very tender meat.


----------



## Spyke (Jun 15, 2005)

Teamsherman said:


> Arent we the only country in the world to eat their national emblem?? (crest...whatever that badge thingy is) LOL



Coat of Arms ?


Nothing wrong with a bit of Roo or Emu, although Emu is very strong to the taste and very gamey, compared to Roo.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2005)

Spyke said:


> Coat of Arms ?



hehehe, thats the one!!! I should have known it in my line or work!! LMAO. 

And yeah, roo is great eating, rabbits pretty nice, as is pidgeon!


----------



## junglemad (Jun 15, 2005)

I think the Canadians eat maple syrup


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 15, 2005)

> I think the Canadians eat maple syrup



Yeah but only on native pancakes


----------



## hugsta (Jun 15, 2005)

I don't have a problem with farmmut shooting ducks, as long as he is eating them. I have been shooting since I was 5 and the one thing I was always taught was that alcohol and guns are a big no no. If guns went in the car, there was never alcohol. You can't say sorry when they're shot dead.


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 15, 2005)

Quack


----------



## Skorpious (Jun 16, 2005)

So if it was Bambi would he still get the lynching since they aren't native? I'd like to think farmdog and his friends were responsible enough to limit their drinking when the guns were out. Thats like saying you should drive your car over to the otherside of town when you are drinking at home so you don't decide to randomly go for a drive. If your responsible enough why expect farmdog to be less so.
Anyway sounds like you had fun. I need to get my shooters license again. I know off some bunnies that need a holiday...


----------



## womas4me (Jun 16, 2005)

Yep, cant see anything wrong there. Nothing wrong with doing an activity thats legal and licensed, birds destined for consumption. Shame about the do gooders ruining your post and making you defend yourself. 

Sounds like ya had a good weekend, good on ya!


----------



## rodentrancher (Jun 16, 2005)

Yeah Dan, glad you had a good weekend. I'm sure you were responsible with guns and alcohol and all that. Most duck hunters shoot first thing in the morning you mob, so I'm sure there was no alcohol involved at that time of the day. Nothing wrong with shooting, ducks, roos etc, etc, if they are to be eaten. Did you get those Freshwater Crays there too?? Yummy! Nearly as good as Yabbies  cheers Chezza


----------



## ErisKSC (Jun 16, 2005)

Woodies and Blacks? or Mountians? But thats one heck of a Marron? You blokes down there are lucky as!

I can only shoot ducks as vermin, and our yabbies are so tiny!

And a pretty neat and handy campsite too, good on ya!


----------



## OuZo (Jun 16, 2005)

Holy crap my eyesight might be bad but I thought that first pic was a dead eagle 

I personally don't like shooting as a "sport". Except I suppose for ferals - as long as it's done properly. And like Luke's boss said to me the other day, it's not a "sport" til the ducks or whatever ya shooting has a gun too! :evil: :lol: . And the whole "it's ok if you eat it" thing is a bitta crap too imo (sorry guys ) but it aint hard to go down to Coles and buy sumthin already dead!  I suppose it's still better than letting it go to waste but you can't say you _need_ to do it


----------



## Spyke (Jun 16, 2005)

OuZo said:


> you can't say you _need_ to do it




You also _can't_ say you _need_ to keep reptiles in cages  

But we and others do :wink: , not because we _need_ to, but because we enjoy doing it and want to do it :lol: 

I guess the same goes for anything we do, including shooting


----------



## OuZo (Jun 16, 2005)

I see your point, but I'm not hurting or killing any animals by keeping them in cages  

I have issues with the whole killing thing :lol:


----------



## Vicki (Jun 16, 2005)

the cow that had your last juciey steak cut out of it was alive at one point too ouzo
but i do agree that shooting animals is not a spot until the animals get a gun too, 
everyone kills or indirectly kills to survive. its the way it has been for thousands of years and will be till the end of the universe.


----------



## alexr (Jun 16, 2005)

> cages



don't you mean enclosure :wink:


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 16, 2005)

I don't like killing things, but it's getting easier :lol: :lol: (jokes, jokes, damn it) :lol:


----------



## rodentrancher (Jun 16, 2005)

You guys really know how to spoil a fellas good weekend dont you?? Poor bugga!


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 16, 2005)

FarmdoggyDan is okay in my books! I'm glad he doesn't feel ashamed to the degree that he has to tippy toe about the place with what he obviously enjoys doing and shows a bit of guts by telling us about his weekend. 

It's funny where people draw the line isn't it? We'd all be the spawn of devil in the eyes of the ARFS! (aka the Australian Rodent Fanciers Society) :lol: :lol:


----------



## Skorpious (Jun 16, 2005)

But all my rats die of natural causes. Natural mudbrick


----------



## BROWNS (Jun 16, 2005)

Still think as afroracingmullet said the key word here is "NATIVE" sure go shoot all the foxes ,pigs ,feral cats etc till your life's content.The arguement of shooting our National symbol "roos" doesn't fit as there are moore around today than there evr has been and there is need for culling but are ducks in plague proportions that makes shooting or culling them justifiable?

I have a lovely pond in my yard and get an assortment of native ducks which i think is great and i'm hoping more will make it a regular home and couldn't possibly even think of shooting one.They definitely don't seem to pose any threats to the environment such as with roos hence the culling which was also done and i think still is with crocs.That's just my opinion and i'm far from being a hall monitor i can assure you of that!


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 16, 2005)

BROWNS said:


> That's just my opinion and i'm far from being a hall monitor i can assure you of that!



Hehehe........ and a good opinion it is Brownster 

But those little ducks are sooooo damned tasty lol Surely you look out there and imagine one of them in a delicious plum sauce? Perhaps nibbling on some chrispy fried wings with a nice bottle of red! No?? :lol: (I'm not helping am I? hehehe)


----------



## farmdog (Jun 16, 2005)

> I have a lovely pond in my yard and get an assortment of native ducks which i think is great and i'm hoping more will make it a regular home and couldn't possibly even think of shooting one.


Mate I would breed ducks for the kitchen table, but do to lack of space and number of cats around my neighourhood it would be a lost cause.

I wont try and defend myself, cause it will only snowball as it would normally, but all that I can say is that all the ducks I shoot and those other family members shoot are all destined for the freezed to be consumed in a later date.

One thing I can't work out is why all are whinging about what I do, I just wonder if half the ppl here know where there meat comes from, and no not from a shop hehe,


----------



## Spyke (Jun 16, 2005)

alexr said:


> don't you mean enclosure :wink:



To us yes they are enclosures, homes or habitats :wink: but far to many portray them as cages. Just to let you know, by picking this up you have got to the point I was trying to get at  if that makes any sence :?


----------



## Ricko (Jun 16, 2005)

im sorry but i think your in the wrong dan but in saying that my friend died when he was walking through a reserve and 2 drunk guys shooting ducks shot him and killed him on the spot. drinking in my opinion is for another weekend not when there are guns involved.


----------



## farmdog (Jun 16, 2005)

> 2 drunk guys shooting ducks shot him



mate no alcohol is consumed during or before I go hunting otherwise if I do drink the firearms get lock in the car.


----------



## childreni_440 (Jun 16, 2005)

where abouts did ya go?


----------



## farmdog (Jun 16, 2005)

> where abouts did ya go?


Cohuna about 30min from Echuca down on the Murray River


----------



## OuZo (Jun 16, 2005)

> the cow that had your last juciey steak cut out of it was alive at one point too ouzo



Ummmmmmm I'm a vegetarian..... :shock: 




Lol just kidding :twisted: . My point was that that cow was already dead and waiting in Coles for me...no need to kill more lol. Anyway I can't be stuffed right now :lol:


----------



## fishead (Jun 16, 2005)

Howdy farmdogger, nothing wrong with a roast black duck in my book mate, and that's one hell of a cray thingy!
PS I'm a bowhunter by the way and eat a heap of venison. Ever hear of blackstump broadheads - that's me. Got a ripper black fallow stag over easter too. yahoooo.


----------



## farmdog (Jun 16, 2005)

> Howdy farmdogger, nothing wrong with a roast black duck in my book mate, and that's one hell of a cray thingy!
> PS I'm a bowhunter by the way and eat a heap of venison. Ever hear of blackstump broadheads - that's me. Got a ripper black fallow stag over easter too. yahoooo.


sounds like ya done alright thier Fishhead, never been deer hunting, or eaten venison but will eventually get there, just need to piss off a few more ppl and we be cruisen


----------



## farmdog (Jun 16, 2005)

> Anyway I can't be stuffed right now


to do what I wonder?


----------



## mackenzie (Jun 16, 2005)

Nice lobby m8


----------



## Nome (Jun 16, 2005)

Murray Cray i think


----------



## hugsta (Jun 16, 2005)

> Quote:
> 
> Anyway I can't be stuffed right now
> 
> ...



Or who!!!!! LOL


----------



## hugsta (Jun 16, 2005)

> But we did some solid drinking while up





> boys will go crazy when alcohol is concerned




I think you should have left out those bits about drinking Farmy, it gives ppl the impression you were drinking all weekend and getting crazy...........doesn't sound like you are being responsable, although I beleive you were.


----------



## Jonny (Jun 16, 2005)

Looks like you had a great weekend farmdog

nothing like going out and working for a feed. Heaps more satisfying than going down to the local Coles where someone has already done the dirty work. 

fishead, where abouts you go to take your stag???? did it have a good head???

cheers

Jonny


----------



## rodentrancher (Jun 16, 2005)

Next to Yabbies, Freshwater Crays are beautiful. And how do you guys think they are cooked?? Well, alive and in boiling water. Can't cook em after they are dead. Might give yourself Salmonella or some other sort of tummy bug if you cook em dead eh? We have a little dam/pond on our property too. Lotsa ducks, shags and other water birds come in there too. Dave usually attracts them to a cage baited with wheat if he wants a feed. But that wouldn't be too often, I find them too fatty/oily/gamey. Years ago he used to be out there at the crack of dawn with his Dad and other guys for the opening of the Duck shooting season. And mind you, everyone of those ducks were eaten, not just left to die. Cut the farmboy a bit of slack I reckon. Cheers Cheryl


----------



## zard (Jun 17, 2005)

so what if farmdog shot a couple of ducks.. 

i dont feel it makes him any less of an animal lover at all.. we shoot goats and pigs and i dont eat them but we do cut them up for the dogs, we also kill and cut up our own cows, pigs and sheep for the freezer..this doesnt mean i dislike animals we just do what has to be done to get along in life and save some $$$$..
and as for alcohol and shooting as a licenced gun owner i am sure farmdog knows the laws regarding the keeping of firearms .. any reasponsible owner would be careful and there is nothing wrong with going for a shoot and then a bender afterwards while preparing your fresh meal.

some of u should stop acting all holier than thou!  and being soooo dam judgemental


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2005)

Well, since you bought up the subject of pigs Zard!!! 






Its not all hard yards and marching all the time!!! LOL  Nice dusty place in the middle of nowwhere called Borroloola, NT. Doing coastal patrols gets boring when theres no-one to arrest. 

If its out of line, feel free to remove it mods/admins. 

Cheers, Alan.


----------



## Magpie (Jun 17, 2005)

I feed my snakes rats.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2005)

Oh, and yes, i cleaned it, built a pit and cooked it for the boys. Best pork i have ever eaten apart from the fact it took 12 hours to roast. Ration packs just dont cut the mustard sometimes. 

I feed my big snake chickens Magpie.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 17, 2005)

perfect size for a spit al, would have been magic,
i shouldnt think that pic would offend anyone :?


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 17, 2005)

A Steyr would be prefect for a porker like that I'd imagine Sherms :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2005)

moosenoose said:


> A Steyr would be prefect for a porker like that I'd imagine Sherms :lol:



Very perfect indeed moosey!!!


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Jun 17, 2005)

What sort of gun are you holding in the pic Alan? it looks mean.


----------



## soulweaver (Jun 17, 2005)

maybe farmdog should move to the redneck states in the us, that way he can marry his cousins too...

as for fishing, fish choose to take the bait, ducks don't choose to be shot in the head.


----------



## rodentrancher (Jun 17, 2005)

Neither do cows, sheep or pigs choose to be killed for meat. That's life I guess!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 17, 2005)

> maybe farmdog should move to the redneck states in the us,


whats wrong with our redneck states luke :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2005)

PilbaraPythons said:


> What sort of gun are you holding in the pic Alan? it looks mean.



Its an F-88 Austyr. 5.56mm round, semi or fully automatic, 30 round magazine, fires up to 900 rounds per minute at a speed of 930 metres per second, with a 1.5x optical sight and is capable of attachments like bayonets, grenade launchers, night vision scopes, laser sights ect. Top little weapon, very nice to fire. 

And yep, it is a mean little package!!


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 17, 2005)

soulweaver said:


> that way he can marry his cousins too...



Nothing wrong with that! :lol: :lol:


----------



## BROWNS (Jun 17, 2005)

Good kill sherm  This is as close as i'll ever get to a NATIVE BIRD with a gun :wink: 









And man do i love fishing


----------



## BROWNS (Jun 17, 2005)

By the way please do not pinch and distribute the first pic and yes it was my rescued lorikeet as you can see has a broken wing but this animal you could do anything with it was that tame but the gun's not mine :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2005)

Love the hair do Browny!!! Very Warwick Capper of you!!! LMAO


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 17, 2005)

Looks like one of the AR brand semi auto rifles. AR-15?? Maybe even M-16?

lol I'm a gun nut from way back hehehe


----------



## BROWNS (Jun 17, 2005)

:lol: Those were the days hehehe

Spot on moosemiester M-16.


----------



## ether (Jun 17, 2005)

Did you shoot many while you were up there Alan? See any herps?

Cheers Alex


----------



## fishead (Jun 17, 2005)

Nice boar sherminator, nice spot at the mouth of the Macarthur hey mate.
Spent a few action packed trips up there. Saw a few nice bhps around there too. Have a couple of paper pics but unfortunately no digis.
Jonny I got the fallow near Mururundi only a couple of hours from here, he measured out at 211 douglas points, he's a cracker! Have been hunting that place during the rut for six years hoping for a crack at one of those harem masters. Pretty tough hunting when a stag has a big bunch of girls bailed up on a knoll who have nothing better to do than stand around looking (and sniffing and listening) for dopey bowhunters! You never see the big stags outside the rut period, they're too smart and dissapear into the big bush somewhere. It's only when their brain migrates to their .... that they let their guard down a bit. I also take the odd yearling for the freezer. 
The deer up that way have been getting the crapola shot out of them during the dry when they come down onto the crops, bit of a shame but a farmers gotta do what a farmers gotta do hey. Kinda crazy though when there's blokes out there willing to pay a coupla grand to pop one stag.
Starting to babble, second favourite subject :lol:


----------

